# How to create tournament brackets in Excel



## cruze36

How do you create a blank tournament bracket in Excel that will update itself to the final game?

I'm trying to put together a tournament for my friends but can't figure it out.  I'm a graphic designer but Excel baffles me for some reason.

thanks
cruze36


----------



## Oaktree

Bill had a March Madness pool on the board earlier this year.

The writeup about the pool (and the file to download) are here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/tip122.shtml

After you download the bracket.zip file from that page, take a look at the "How to set up dropdowns on the entry sheet" link toward the middle of the page for a writeup about how Bill made the file.


----------



## cruze36

Thanks very much!  Big help!


----------

